# James Beard Semi-Finalist List



## mr drinky (Feb 23, 2012)

Just thought I would post this. I think I am going to try hit a couple of these restaurants this year. I've already been to 6 or 7 of the restaurants on the list. Minneapolis usually performs pretty well.

http://www.jamesbeard.org/pdfs/2012_JBF_Awards_semi.pdf

k.


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 23, 2012)

Yep not on it this year either. Knew I wouldn't be, but can always look.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 23, 2012)

I've often wondered if any of the chefs here are working in restaurants that have garnered a michelin star or won a James Beard award. Not that that means anything really, but it interesting to me. 

k.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 23, 2012)

Cool -- thanks for posting.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 23, 2012)

The JBA is a politicol football and one of the few dreams I won't be able to accommplish. I have come to the conclusion that keeping people employed is more important.


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 23, 2012)

I agree with salty. I think it is more for foodies to name drop than what James Beard would want. But then again I know very little of the man and what he would want. I only know he LOVED to eat. Don't get me wrong most of what I have seen from the chef's on the lists is phenomenal.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 23, 2012)

I think a lot of the new restaurants, new chefs and rising stars are the best part. A lot of the other categories are full of the usual suspects. They actually seem to rotate them. For instance Paul Kahan has at least three restaurants (I think) and it always seems there is one on the list for Chicago/Midwest. But I have recently eaten at the Bachelor Farmer in Minneapolis a couple of times and it is amazing. It's only been open since August 2011, so the political football has yet to be passed around much for them. They made the list in the first year and it is a well-deserved honor. Foodies or not, they make some amazing food there. 

k.

Edit: Plus Bachelor Farmer has an amazing semi-offisite bar that will likely make it on the JBA list in the future. The guy studied under that Japanese cocktail guru apparently. The best cocktail I have had in the last 10 years has been at that bar.


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 24, 2012)

It also perpetuates the "rockstar" myth that chefs seem to have these days.


----------



## mano (Feb 24, 2012)

Philly is represented by two restaurants, neither of which are JBA caliber, at least IMHO. But last year my favorite place was a finalist and was most worthy and deserving. 

And yeah, chefs are the new rock stars, whereas years ago they were known for their cooking chops only to their peers. Not necessarily fair, but it elevates the restaurant industry, which is a good thing.

Like the celebrity chef concept or hate it, the vast majority of those people got where they are by a lot of hard work and skill.


----------



## tkern (Feb 24, 2012)

If anyone is in the San Fran. area my friend's restaurant AQ just got nominated for best new. Send me a PM and I'll set something up.

I've work with a number of people that have been a part of Beard nominated kitchen or have cooked at the Beard house on invite. And yup, pretty much a friends scratching each other's back thing.


----------



## bprescot (Feb 24, 2012)

When these came out last year, I noticed that the chef from Panciuto was listed (he's on there again this year) and so planned a great Anniversary dinner. It ended up being one of the worst meals I've had in years. Aspects were so glaring that I not only wrote off the restaurant, but also these lists. But that's just me... Not saying that none of these places aren't great or that they don't deserve the recognition, but I don't think I'll be going anywhere just because they're on the James Beard award list anymore.


----------



## pumbaa (Feb 24, 2012)

I worked under one of the finalist for the Best Chef Southeast before I moved back to Charlotte last year. I worked for HMG who owns Blossom, Cypress, and Magnolias in Charleston SC. I did most of my work at Blossom but I did spend time working under Craig Deihl at Cypress and sometime at Magnolias too. Craig is an awesome guy, he is bat **** crazy but a cool guy. Blossom is connected to Cypress and if anyone in Charleston I suggest trying all 3 of the restaurants.

A ton of our guys had gone to work for Ken Verdinski at Lucca also 2 of our sous chefs and 2 or 3 line cooks. He is also an awesome cook and it is no surprise for such a small city that Charleston always has 3-4 on the list.


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 24, 2012)

I was looking and wyoming has 1 restaurant, were I am working now broke away from them. I never met the chef, but the concept wasn't paying the bills in Cheyenne.


----------



## add (Feb 24, 2012)

Drinky,


Have you been to *La Belle Vie* in Minneapolis?

How is that in a category for _Best New?
_ :scratchhead:

They were in Stillwater before Mpls.
And have been in Mpls for at least a couple of years, no?


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 24, 2012)

Three in Mil town, One who is perpetually on the list that I predict will win, the others, a focusless young dude and a chick that gets tons of pub but her resto sucks.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 24, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> It also perpetuates the "rockstar" myth that chefs seem to have these days.



Look who's talking.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 24, 2012)

add said:


> Drinky,
> 
> 
> Have you been to *La Belle Vie* in Minneapolis?
> ...




No, I have not been to La Belle Vie. To much new stuff of interest, so I haven't gotten there yet. 

As for it being up for best new restaurant, the layout is confusing in the JBA document. You have to read to the bottom of page one column one, then go to the top of the second column on the same page and read down. La Belle Vie is actually in the 'outstanding bar program' category. 

k.


----------



## jmforge (Feb 28, 2012)

Interesting list. I was surprised to see the Columbia on there and not Berns. The Columbia is a local treasure here in the Tampa Bay as it has been around since dirt was invented, but from what I have seen, it generally not considered to be that "high end" by contemporary standards. They serve traditional hybridized old Tampa Spanish-Cuban food. Side Berns made the South regional list, but once agains the original did not.


----------



## eshua (Mar 1, 2012)

I had forgotten all about this thing. My boss loves that he can make the list at our downtown restaurant...hopefully he also loves that his sushi bar where I work pays all the bills lol.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 1, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> Three in Mil town, One who is perpetually on the list that I predict will win, the others, a focusless young dude and a chick that gets tons of pub but her resto sucks.



NYC has their fair share of mediocre 'stars' as well. Too bad the great ones have to share the same page as the also rans. 
One of the worst meals I've ever choked down was at Gramercy Tavern.


----------

